# anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?



## Reconman1 (7. April 2016)

*anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Servus,

unser Arbeitgeber hat neben den normalen Lan auch ein W-LAN für Gäste.
Wenn ich mit meinem Handy in das W-Lan einlogge können meine angesurften Seiten von den Admins zurückverfolgt werden. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem Handy zwar das W-Lan zu nutzen aber die angesurften Seiten vor dem Admin (und somit vor dem W-Lan Router) zu verschleiern?
Ich will nix downloaden oder so, aber zwischendurch mal Whatsapp, Zeitung lesen oder andere Sachen schauen.

Wie schaut es mit den Daten aus die die Apps auf dem Handy versenden?
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. online Poker spiele in der Mittagspause wird ja da auch eine Verbindung dur die PokerApp zu einem Pokerserver aufgebaut, kann man die irgendwie verschleiern?


----------



## Ebrithil (7. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Du könntest dich per VPN in dein Heimnetzwerk tunneln.


----------



## Rayken (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Lass das lieber sein. Wenn dein Arbeitgeber dir nicht die private Nutzung des Internets erlaubt würde ich keine Abmahnung riskieren...

Und Whatsapp verbraucht keine Datenmengen, das kannst du auch mit deinem privaten mobilen Internet Zugang machen.
Empfehle Netzclub da ist die Sim Karte kostenlos mit ner 100MB Flatrate _(bis zu 7,2 Mbit/s, danach Drosselung auf 64 kbit/s).

_


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Wenn das private Surfen bei der Arbeit verboten ist solltest du das besser sein lassen.


----------



## ic3man1986 (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Weiß der Admin denn, was für ein Handy du hast und welche IP Adresse du aus dem Gäste W-LAN bekommst?m Und ohne eine Grund darf selbst der Admin nicht einfach so den Datenverkehr mitlesen.


----------



## Reconman1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Du könntest dich per VPN in dein Heimnetzwerk tunneln.



das mit dem VPN hab ich schon öfter gelesenen.
Wenn ich über VPN ins Netz gehe, zeichnet der Router dann nur die Verbindung von meinem Handy zum Proxiserver auf, oder auch die direkte Zielseite?


----------



## Ebrithil (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Nur die vom handy zum VPN/Proxy Server. Aber er sieht auch nur das Ziel der Übertragung, nicht deren Inhalt, da die Verbindung in der Regel verschlüsselt ist.


----------



## tandel (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

VPN wäre möglich, aber ich würde im Zusammenhang mit der Arbeit solche Dinge sein lassen. Einfach einen entsprechenden Mobiltarif besorgen und Privates und Arbeit sauber trennen.


----------



## Thaurial (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Weiß der Admin denn, was für ein Handy du hast und welche IP Adresse du aus dem Gäste W-LAN bekommst?m Und ohne eine Grund darf selbst der Admin nicht einfach so den Datenverkehr mitlesen.



Ahja und warum?


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Weiß der Admin denn, was für ein Handy du hast und welche IP Adresse du aus dem Gäste W-LAN bekommst?m Und ohne eine Grund darf selbst der Admin nicht einfach so den Datenverkehr mitlesen.



Naja, die Admin sind heutzutage die zweitwichtigsten Leute in einer Firma 

Die dürfen so ziemlich alles


----------



## karlschmonz (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Hallo es verhält sich mittlerweilen etwas anders:

Steht im Arbeitsvertrag das privates Surfen erlaubt ist, darf man dies unter bestimmten Nutzungsbedingungen. Ein Fehlverhalten kann bis zur fristlosen Kündigung führen.
Ist privates Surfen verboten, kann das Abrufen der Privaten E-Mails zu einer Abmahnung führen. Das surfen selbst ist ein fristloser Kündigungsgrund.
Sichere IT Strukturen lassen ihre Mitarbeiter nur über ein Proxyserver surfen. Dort wird alles registriert. Hersteller, Typ des Handys/Laptops/Tablets. Benutzerlogins werden ebenso protokolliert wie der Standort bei aktivierten GPS Chipsets.
Das nutzen des eigenen Handys des Mitarbeiters über das Wireless Lan ihres Unternehmens, ist es genauso, als würden sie vom Dienstrechner surfen. Und wenn sie über ihre mobile Datenverbindung (Telefonkarte) gehen, ist das Arbeitszeitbetrug.
Kann ebenso zu Abmahnung und Entlassung führen.
Das Abhörverbot greift nicht in Firmen, die private Internetnutzung generell verbieten. Da darf der Chef Stichproben machen. Zum Beispiel anordnen, dass die Experten aus der IT-Abteilung die Rechner durchforsten: Wie oft klickt ein Mitarbeiter welche Seiten an, wie lange verweilt er? Ein Sportsfreund, der 50-mal am Tag bei "Kicker.de" vorbeischaut, hat dann ganz schlechte Karten.
Alles, was dem Arbeitgeber Schaden zufügt, Viren oder SPAM, kann eine fristlose Kündigung begründen. 
Habe mich gerade zu diesem Thema bei Dr. Philipp Byers, Fachanwalt für Arbeitsrecht bei der Wirtschaftskanzlei Lutz Abel in München, schlau gemacht.
Ich bin IT-Admin und mein Chef möchte das ich ein Firmen WLAN aufbaue und eine Nutzungsbedingung damit verknüpfen.
Also Aufpassen ob das private Surfen/E-Mail abfragen wirklich so wichtig ist.


----------



## Superwip (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Wenn es ein Gäste-W-LAN gibt in das man sich anonym einloggen kann dann ist es natürlich nur schwer nachzuvollziehen wer dieses Gäste-W-LAN benutzt. Fallweise sollte man seine MAC-Adresse ändern falls diese verräterisch sein könnte und einen verschlüsselten VPN nutzen um sicherzustellen das der Inhalt des mitlesbaren Datenverkehrs keine Auskunft über die eigene Idendität geben kann (was aber mit zunehmender Verbreitung von https usw. prinzipiell auch ohne diese Maßnahme immer schwerer wird).

Das Risiko offline "auf frischer Tat" ertappt zu werden besteht natürlich fallweise weiter daher sollte man es vielleicht trotzdem bleiben lassen wenn man es nicht darf.


----------



## Daxtertricks (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: anonymes surfen im Firmen-Wlan möglich?*

Ganz einfach Mit Tor kannst du Problem los im firmen Wlan Surfen 

Auf dem Handy must du einfach orbot insolieren und duckduckgo Als Browser 
wen du duckduckgo installiert hat das musst du in duckduckgo einstellen das er über Tor gehen soll 
Danach können die Admins nicht mehr schauen auf welcher Website du gewesen bist 

Aber nur auf eigene Verantwortung


----------

